# Barbie fundraiser raffle happening TODAY!



## Janice (Dec 29, 2007)

Another part of all this holiday fun is a fundraiser to raise funds for site improvements. I enjoy providing this resource and forum to everyone and I want to continue doing that for years to come. With your contributions I am able to hire technical support and pay licensing fees for forum software. Your support is integral to providing this resource!

I've put together a solid grouping of products. I hope you will agree they are well worth the price of a raffle ticket for your chance to win and own these super LE and HTF MAC Cosmetics items. 

With your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product. Products are valued over $200 USD! 

Raffle tickets will be available for purchase through the entire month of December with the raffle being held on New Years Day 2008! (1/1/2008)

*Raffle tickets are $5 per ticket. Purchase 4 tickets for $20 and you'll receive 5 entries!* (every 4 tickets purchased receive a 5th free no matter how many you buy)

What's included in the Barbie Lot (all BNIB):

MAC Barbie Doll
BLM Pearl Sunshine BP
Shimpagne MSF
So Ceylon MSF
BLM Springtime Skipper ES
Precocious LG
Zoomlash Mascara
Orpheus Kohl Power
Pastorale Pigment
Rainy Day NP
Heirlooms Basic Brush Set



http://specktra.net/f182/specktra-ne...draiser-85617/


----------

